# Professional LED monitor?



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

A friend of mine needs a professional LED monitor for her graphic design.  I don't know anything off the top of my head that would fit all her reqs, maybe someone can help?

She wants:

1.  24-27", 27 would be perfect.  30" is too large and 24" is kinda too small.
2.  Over 2000px res so no 1920x1080 screens.  
3.  LED backlight - must be LED not CCFL
4.  Must be able to rotate into portrait mode
5.  Matte surface only, no glossyness
6.  97 or higher Color gamut

Price is no object.

Kinda like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001523

Any help with this would be great.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you have narrowed it down? Just google search? Unless you are looking for personal reviews from TPF members


----------



## EDL (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out the Dell U2711.  It rates better in most reviews and is around the same price, if not a little cheaper.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 7, 2012)

As a matter of interest, why LED?

Some of the very best monitors money can buy are CCFL. They easily achieve great contrast ratios and 97% coverage. LED seems to be a marketing gimmick and more of a fancy design feature (1cm thick displays) than anything of practical value for quality displays.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here you go.
ColorEdge CG275W | EIZO

Good place to buy:
Eizo ColorEdge CG275W 27" Widescreen LCD Display CG275W-BK


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Garbz said:


> As a matter of interest, why LED?
> 
> Some of the very best monitors money can buy are CCFL. They easily achieve great contrast ratios and 97% coverage. LED seems to be a marketing gimmick and more of a fancy design feature (1cm thick displays) than anything of practical value for quality displays.



Because CCFL doesn't last forever.  I've had 3 monitors in the past 10 years. They all died because the bulb went out and it was already out of warranty.  LED's don't have that problem plus they consume a lot less electricity, they're longer running and LED panels have more uniform colors than CCFL's.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Here you go.
> ColorEdge CG275W | EIZO
> 
> Good place to buy:
> Eizo ColorEdge CG275W 27" Widescreen LCD Display CG275W-BK



Yeah I've looked at this EIZO but regardless of how awesome it is it's CCFL.  If it was LED, I'd buy it.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 9, 2012)

Erm you know that CCFLs cost about $100 to replace...

Also have you had quality monitors? I ask because about 10 years ago our control room at work put in 34 NEC Multisync displays. As far as I know they've only had 2 break. One powersupply died, and the other connected with the first of a short tempered operator. 
My own NEC Multisync 2690WUXi is pushing 6 years old now too, and the 2790WUXi meets all your specs except for the LED bit.


----------



## ann (Jul 9, 2012)

check out ProArt from HDMI ASUS


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I gotta say I researched this quite a bit and was FIXATED on LED until after I dug around for a while.  I wound up with a CCFL (a DELL, no less) and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll try to hook her up with this one Newegg.com - SAMSUNG S27A850D Matt Black 27&#34; 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen PLS Panel LCD Monitor 300 cd&#47;m2 1000&#58;1 worst case we'll just have to return it and get something else


----------

